# Neve em Loriga - 20 Janeiro 2009



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Decidi criar este tópico para colocarmos fotos de Loriga coberta de neve.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*

Primeiras imagens da manhã


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*

Fotos tiradas a meio da manhã


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Aí em Loriga foram bem beneficiados pelo Bóris! Belas fotos


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Loriga isso é onde... na Suiça!!! 

Mais um excelente episódio por terras da S. da Estrela! Parabéns pelo dia espectacular que certamente tiveram!

Grandes fotos!


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Loriga em grande este Inverno 
Continuem assim, cheios de neve


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Fotos impressionantes
Até estou roido de inveja


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Deu para "matar" as saudades de casa!!!!!!
Pena não poder estar aí!!!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

É de facto uma paisagem linda! Fantástico!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Conheço Loriga de verão. Com a serra verde, a água da piscina fluvial límpida e fresca.
Agora todas essas paisagens estão brancas ou congeladas. 

Um contraste brutal!


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Nunca visitei Loriga

Mas estas fotos em que a aldeia ta toda branquinha, da vontade de ir lá 

Um dia qualquer, seja Verão ou Inverno, lá estarei em Loriga

Excelentes fotos, a todos de Loriga


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Há palavras para descrever estas fotos? Uma chega...fabuloso!!!


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

compilacao de fotos da neve:
20/1/09


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

jonaslor disse:


> compilacao de fotos da neve:
> 20/1/09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-HjsTpYxEM



Grande filme! E que belas imagens 

Sem palavras, as imagens falam por si, são 5m56s de assombro  e deslumbre . Assim sim dá gosto, o branco é rei e senhor! 

Parabéns pelo local de residência, têm aí uma vila que será meu destino certamente, espero que ainda este Inverno. Há por aí muitos locais para dormir ( residenciais, estalagens, hoteis,etc  ) ou nem por isso .

E muito obrigado pela partilha. Virei aqui refrescar-me muitas vezes ao longo do ano, em especial durante o calor do verão.


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Deixo um video com uma grande nevada no centro histórico de Loriga, dia 20 de janeiro, 16 horas. Vale a pena ver!!!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Como sempre grandes registos que nos chegam da  Loriga Bela cumulação


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Óptimo vídeo!!
A senhora também estava divertida


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Deixo-vos 3% das fotografias que tirei na Vila de Loriga neste encantado dia 20 de Janeiro... 




































































​


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

iceworld disse:


> A senhora também estava divertida




Estava divertida, estava!

Bem, isso é que é nevar.
As fotografias de Loriga estão um espectáculo.





amarusp disse:


>



Nesta fotografia percebe-se bem, porque dizem que Loriga é a Suíça portuguesa.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Mais uma bela nevada para Loriga 

Excelentes fotos e vídeo 

Só uma questão.. Quanto acumulou Loriga de neve?


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

As fotos estão muito boas


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

João Soares disse:


> Mais uma bela nevada para Loriga
> 
> Excelentes fotos e vídeo
> 
> Só uma questão.. Quanto acumulou Loriga de neve?



Loriga tem um desnivel muito elevado, assim dentro da zona habitacional variou entre os 10 e os 20 cm


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

Loriga é de facto um espanto


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Bem....

Excelentes registos!!!  Muitos parabéns aos loricenses!




***************


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Xiii tanta neve  isso é que é fartura.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

amarusp disse:


> ​




Grandes registos audiovisuais amarusp .

Adorei o vídeo, se tivesse 2h vê-lo-ia na mesma integralmente, pois nevar é do mais belo se possa visualizar . O pormenor da divertida senhora ficou impecável! 

Entre este magnifico bouquet de fotografias (e referes que apenas é 3% ), não saberia qual escolher. No entanto adorei a do pormenor do sino com Loriga ao fundo! .
Esta fotografia que aqui coloco é curiosa, porquê os círculos? 

Renovo os meus agradecimentos por tanta beleza ofertada a todos nós! A paisagem certamente que ajudou, mas temos aqui fotógrafo, quase que me atrevia a firmar que vives da fotografia .

Um abraço. ​


----------



## Pinix (3 Fev 2009 às 04:28)

amarusp disse:


> Deixo-vos 3% das fotografias que tirei na Vila de Loriga neste encantado dia 20 de Janeiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estou sem palavras...
Aqui também tive neve, mas a beleza será sempre enorme aí!! Tenho saudades de ver a vila com tanta neve.
Onde andam o resto das fotos?os outros 97%??

Continua com essas belas fotos


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

actioman disse:


> Grandes registos audiovisuais amarusp .
> 
> Adorei o vídeo, se tivesse 2h vê-lo-ia na mesma integralmente, pois nevar é do mais belo se possa visualizar . O pormenor da divertida senhora ficou impecável!
> 
> ...


Boas,
Os circulos são aspersores de rega! Nais um e parecia o simbolo dos Jogos olimpícos!!


----------

